# Found gear on Cataract Canyon Sept. 3



## keoki65 (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for posting this. I am TL from the MacKnight group. We did not lose anything that large or consequential from our camp. We were at Rockfall the night of the crazy wind storm. It caught us by surprise while cooking and upturned our kitchen but we did not lose anything to my knowledge. I will contact everyone to double check.


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

Could have been from a canoe trip camped at the confluence? Maybe call Tex and Tag.


----------



## keoki65 (Apr 19, 2006)

There was large group from (Durango/NM?) laying over that night at Brown Betty, the large beach river right, if you found items below SB ...


----------



## nmjohn (Jul 22, 2004)

Ted or Tag can contact me at [email protected] if they did lose the above items.


----------

